# need help finding a font



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Normally I use what the font, but this is a low quality jpeg I am trying to match for a wedding invite and it cannot make heads or tales of it. The font looks so familiar, but there are so many I just can't seem to find the one in my collection. Anyone know the name of this font?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I am thinking Edwardian, though I see it is not part of my current font collection so no real way to test that.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/ 
This site has come in handy for me a bunch of times.


----------



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

If you are unable to locate the proper font and forced to use an alternative, I suggest you could try the following similar fonts.
Shelley - Allegroscript, Snellroundhand, Kuenstlerscript, or Balmoral Plain.

I used to have clients come in with a scrap of paper and ask for their invitation/card in a particular font with absolutely no idea of what it was called or where it originated. I even had one lady asking me to match an actual hand-written German script

Best of Luck - try to bill them for the time spent searching!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I did try using what the font, the image is to pixelated. Thanks for the suggestions of similar fonts, I have all those, but was really hoping to find the exact same, I know it would bug me looking at it and seeing 2 different but similar fonts. I am going a bit of a different route with the font now as it needs to be out this weekend so just going to go with some straight type to match what they have already. 

It is for a friend, so its more of a favour then a money making venture. 

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

I would say PopplResidenz Light or Regular


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

You nailed it!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Visual-Q said:


> I would say PopplResidenz Light or Regular


That is the one, thanks! I did go a different route though as it was a rush job, what print job isn't rush?

Thanks for all the help everyone, much appreciated.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

wonderings said:


> That is the one, thanks! I did go a different route though as it was a rush job, what print job isn't rush?
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone, much appreciated.


I remember a saying when I was in the print industry..clients always demanded their job first with out paying extra.. 
i think the saying went like this?
".. should I rush the rush job i was rushing when you rushed in? or should I rush your rush job when you rushed in? "
I think it went something like that.


----------

